# Retic/hoggie morph list



## ConstrictorsCymru (May 13, 2011)

Hello all,
I am slowly getting into reticulated pythons and I am loving what i am learning, but can't seem to find any comprehensive guides on care, breeding and especially the genetics on these wonderful giants.
Does anyone know of any books or can anyone point me in the right direction to a full or updated morph/locale list?Or better still paste one on this thread!
The morphs are fascinating me and i need to learn more.
Also the same for the hoggies?
There doesnt seem to be any full morph sheets, explaining genetics or it could be my inability to surf the net.
Any help would be grateful!
Thanks for reading!
Tom


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

Theres one for hoggies here: Guide to Western Hognose Snake Morphs - Ians Vivarium and retics are on the list to add :2thumb:


----------

